# GTO TR6060 crossmember



## ConquerCustom (Apr 6, 2020)

Is anyone making an aftermarket cross member for the 2004-06 GTOs? Doing an LS3/TR6060 swap and I'm looking for a beefier cross member that's meant for the 1' longer trans. If not I'll make one, but hey, why reinvent the wheel!?


----------

